# Hot N' Tot



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Can anyone show me what one looks like it would be easier to find when I go to Gander Mtn. if I knew what I was looking for! lol


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Can anyone show me what one looks like it would be easier to find when I go to Gander Mtn. if I knew what I was looking for! lol


Here ya go....


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

I have been hearing a lot about people catching muskie on these and magnum wiggle warts. If you do any good you'll have to let us know.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

They sell them at Dicks Sporting Goods too.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow! thank you Krusty I really appreiciate it!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got a couple magnum wiggle warts and like them....I have caught saugeye on them but haven't really fished for muskie with them yet....It does seem to run pretty deep.....Hot n tots are good(the old ones)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, those look like the new plastic lip H-n-T's. The old metal lip ones are better. They discontinued them and then brought them back due to fishermen demand. See if you can find the originals with the metal lip. I wish I had some of the magnums from back when.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

The magnums are great, pike love em


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

the pictures krustdawg posted are the metal lipped ones. As others have mentioned stay away from the plastic lipped ones. They suck.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Hot N Tots used to be most popular bait at Leesville until the Sissons took over......They're still dynamite walleye baits ANYWHERE!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

way back when ,if you trolled it was with a hot n tot, kaboom lures makes them too.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i got a box of the old ones i don t use no more,let me know if you intrerested,tell ya what i got, used at lake erie and hot for walleye


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

let me know what you got, a price, and if you can a pic.. i am always looking for them but only the older metal lips and smaller ones. thanks


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ll dig my box out and list with color what i got and condition.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd might be interested in the big ones...


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I picked a plastic one up, the reason for this the river I fish in has so many snags and it was only 50 cents but im going to try and find the metal lipped ones.


----------



## gillman.6 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry to bump the thread but this is a fantastic lure. I have had the most luck on any of them with shiny shilver bellies. I have had the new printed ones as well as the old shiny ones with black back. I have had great success both trolling and reeling along while ticking the bottom.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

In my opinion the Hot N Tot is the best all around crankbait for anything that swims.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

The gander mountain by me doesn't my favorite colors. So I usually shop by internet....
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...N_Tot_Madflash_2_1/2&aID=504AD2A&merchID=4006


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

Whaler said:


> In my opinion the Hot N Tot is the best all around crankbait for anything that swims.


you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

was in dicks today, they still sell the metal lipped ones with all the classic colors ( chrome/gold with black stripe down back) they say hot n tot classics on the back..... used to slay saugeye with them and wiggle warts, havent had much luck with them the past few years.....

are you using them for muskie?


----------



## gillman.6 (Jun 10, 2011)

I usually troll with the Hot-n-Tots but have done better this year using them as a typical crank bait. I have had good success with bass, saugeyes, and the occasional crappie. No muskies for me just yet...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey guys
i used the hot n tots for years on the western basin. then moved to the central basin. but if i had a dollar for every pound of eyes i caught then, i,d have me a summer home in geneva and a winter home in ft pierce florida.LOL. i fished them anywhere from 50 back to 200 back. i ran them anywhere from 2 mph to 3.5 mph, just depended what they wanted that day. one sat we wasnt catching much, the motor loaded up so i took it out of gear. and reved the motor. we got a double. so i slowed way down. like 1.8. we had our 2 man limit in no time. sun morning we went out at 1.8 and nothing. we were marking fish and in the same spot. after a while i said nothing to lose, so i started speeding up. 3.5 was the hot speed. at that speed they really have to be tuned real good. to do that just take the little line connector that comes from the bill with your thumb and bend it ever so slightly in the opposite direction than its running.(i think) but it could be the other way. its been along time. but these are the easiest baits i know of to tune. once you get it. maby this info will help you to tune them. they do get out of tune very easy. anytime you catch a fish put it in the water and check it. also always check new ones before you put them out. orange belly was the best ones for me. but i caught fish on so many different colors its hard to believe.
sherman


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The white with red herringbone was one of my dad's favorites.I was more into wigglewarts.They're too deep to use in my realm.


----------

